# Phrag. Fairy-Tale Pink



## Shiva (Dec 29, 2011)

I give you a choice of background color for this one. First flowering. The parents are Cardinale x Barbara LeAnn.


----------



## e-spice (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow - isn't that a cute one!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 29, 2011)

That is very sweet! I'm partial to the black background myself.


----------



## raymond (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice, it's different


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2011)

Yay besseae hybrids! Is this one from J.P. Faust?


----------



## Shiva (Dec 29, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids! Is this one from J.P. Faust?



Yes!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks. I have the list of his crosses and I've been trying to get some from the company most of them went to, without much luck!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 29, 2011)

Fantastic!!! :clap:


----------



## John M (Dec 29, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Thanks. I have the list of his crosses and I've been trying to get some from the company most of them went to, without much luck!


 Which company got them?

Edit: Ooops! I forgot to comment on the flower........I'm in love with that pouch! 'Would like to see nice, strong colour like that on more Phrag. hybrids.

I like the black background best as well. However, I think the blue would be very nice if it wasn't such a deep, intense blue. It competes with the flower too much. A toned down blue would be far better.


----------



## Gilda (Dec 29, 2011)

:clap: Like the black the best  Love the flower !


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Dec 29, 2011)

My vote goes for black, too..... it doesn't distract from the beauty of the flower, which also gets my vote!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 29, 2011)

The dirt on the petal shows up better with the black!oke:


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 29, 2011)

SO CUTE! How could it not be with those parents?!
Black by a landslide!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 29, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> The dirt on the petal shows up better with the black!oke:



True, but the tiny hair on the left shows up better on blue.


----------



## Dido (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree with the black one, love the flower


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice color! I like the black one best.


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice,both backgrounds have there merit


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 30, 2011)

Very nice bloom!!! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 30, 2011)

Very nice! My vote go to the black too!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2011)

John M said:


> Which company got them?



Paramount! the word was they're waiting to grow them up! If I wanted full grown, i.e. Expensive, plants then that would be good for me! If you have an in find out if they will release some early and I'll come make arrangements.


----------



## nathalie (Dec 30, 2011)

And with White ? lol


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 30, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Paramount! the word was they're waiting to grow them up! If I wanted full grown, i.e. Expensive, plants then that would be good for me! If you have an in find out if they will release some early and I'll come make arrangements.



I'll ask Chuck about them next time I'm there...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2011)

I dont understand why its so hard to get Phrags from Canadian vendors!? First it was that nonsense with that Kimberly person, than this. $#!+..


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm surprised you're having trouble getting plants from Paramount, Eric - that isn't normal. I assume you're not trying to get them now, right? They won't ship in the winter, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 30, 2011)

Eric: Too bad you are having trouble getting plants from Canadian vendors. Of course, as Joanne wrote, shipping plants is difficult in winter .

Maybe the problem is that vendors don't answer quickly to you E-mails? I had a lot of trouble with many of them...some canadian vendors never answer to my E-mails. Some grower answer only if I return the same E-mail every few days for a long time... I learned that some vendors never answer if I ask for a plant they don't have in their greenhouses... One vendor answers me 9 months after I sent a message!!)

And BTW I found Kimberly to be a very kind person....she was always answering quickly to my request!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2011)

Pulease, dont get me started. I actually spoke to the people at paramount and they were less than cooperative; and Kim..feh!!


----------



## koshki (Dec 30, 2011)

What a cutie! I want, I want!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2011)

That's a really sweet flower -- I think I should try to make this cross, as I have both parents in bloom right now...

Backgrounds -- It's pretty clear I prefer black. Black is a void, and doesn't compete with the flower. I don't mind a dark blue, but this blue seems too intense and distracts my eye from the flower.


----------



## John M (Dec 30, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Eric: Too bad you are having trouble getting plants from Canadian vendors. Of course, as Joanne wrote, shipping plants is difficult in winter .
> 
> Maybe the problem is that vendors don't answer quickly to you E-mails? I had a lot of trouble with many of them...some canadian vendors never answer to my E-mails. Some grower answer only if I return the same E-mail every few days for a long time... I learned that some vendors never answer if I ask for a plant they don't have in their greenhouses... One vendor answers me 9 months after I sent a message!!)
> 
> And BTW I found Kimberly to be a very kind person....she was always answering quickly to my request!!!!



Hey! What about me? I answer quickly.

Plus, shipping is no problem in the winter if the plants are sent via courier, not through the mail. I use FedEx. The vendor simply drops off the package at the depot and the customer picks the package up at the other end at their local depot. The package is marked "Hold for Pick-up", so that it does not go out on a cold truck and won't be left at your door in the cold. I've never had trouble using this method. I just don't know why so many people say that you can't ship in the winter; you can, with confidence that all will be well. Of course, you need to choose a fast service, like overnight; or 2nd day air. Never choose ground service.

Eric, what "Kimberly person"? Is this an employee of Paramount; or, a different vendor altogether? 

Sorry to learn that you've had troubles. Anything but respectful service and prompt communication, is totally unacceptable. Although, I must disagree with your assertion that it's a "Canadian" thing. I've had more than enough really crappy service from US orchid companies. But, I think it's got nothing to do with nationality. It's got more to do with the fact that a lot of orchid companies in both our countries get started by hobbyists who evolved into vendors. Many of them know how to grow orchids and all the practical things needed to produce a nice plant; but, they have no skills or training in the field of customer service and/or successful marketing.

Also, many places (in Canada and the USA), are just not interested in the red tape involved with exporting. So, it helps a lot to explain right away that you are not wanting them to export to you......but, you would have them ship your order to a Canadian address and you'd pick it up there. I've found that makes vendors a lot more interested in having your business and their attitude vastly improves.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry John!!! You have the gold medal for answering quickly! Really 
and it is always a pleasure to read you!

(And I will give a gold medal to Forestview and CR Orchids too)

I wrote that I have trouble with many vendors. Not all of them. And that is only about E mails. Not about their plants. But unfortunatly I think that a lot of canadian vendors just hate computers!

John, Kimberly was a Prag/Paph vendor from Manitoba. She is out of business since 2010.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 31, 2011)

John M said:


> I just don't know why so many people say that you can't ship in the winter;.



I would be very happy to buy plants from Clouds Orchids or Parmount in winter but they just don't want to.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> John, Kimberly was a Prag/Paph vendor from Manitoba. She is out of business since 2010.


Small wonder! 
Clouds = A+
At shows most vendors have been fine.


----------



## Ruth (Dec 31, 2011)

I almost thot that it was 2 different flowers. I am partial to the black background, but the blue really makes the dark pink color stand out.


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 2, 2012)

Very beautiful.


----------

